# Eclipse Luna (4.4)  'Undo Typing' Button in Toolbar importieren?



## MarioD (7. Nov 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze Version: Eclipse Luna (4.4).

Weiß jemand von euch, ob es einen Weg gibt, den 'Undo Typing' - Button in die Toolbar zu bekommen.

Bekomme es über Window -> Customize Perspective .. nicht hin!

Gruß,

Mario


----------

